# Identify this Weed



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I beleive that be a vetch.

Keith


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, thats vetch


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes, it is a vetch. More specifically, I think, cow vetch or blue vetch. 
Sheri


----------



## IslandMountainFarm (Feb 13, 2007)

*Vetch: GOOD!!*

Good honeybee plant, great ground cover, builds soil and fixes nitrogen.

Who could ask for anything more!!??


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

it is called "hairy vetch". I kid you not.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I just put my bees on 120 acres of that stuff. I'm building supers and frames as fast as I can.


----------

